# Taylors Ridge deer hunter



## redhead423 (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone out there do any deer hunting on Taylors Ridge? Been out scouting past couple of months havent seen many nuts on the trees.Seen alot of does and twin fawns couple of smaller bucks.Have encountered more coyotes than in previous years.


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been there a few times


----------

